# WCG-TPU's Fall Challenge planning thread



## Norton (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey Team,

Summer is nearly over and the weather is starting to cool off.... *perfect weather for crunching*! 

Time to plan our next Challenge. Here are my initial thoughts:

- October 15th thru 23rd
- Challenge type- points
- Prizes? Absolutely
- etc...

Also up for discussion would be recruiting ideas or any other items necessary to make the Challenge a success.

 Post up with your thoughts and ideas on this- time to hear from... YOU!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2015)

I think a Challenge is a fine way to usher in the autumn and its loveliness, particularly for yall in the northern states!

Dates are fine by me, whenever is usually cool with me anyway 

Points are good too. Let's switch to whatever project gives most points, ftw! 

A few prizes would be sweet, maybe some digital some hardware. 

I'm not recruiter but that's a good idea. Obviously we could reach out to ones that have joined us before but are currently inactive. That's a start



However...


Norton said:


> Summer is nearly over


I'm not so sure about that down here. I just read an article on Weather Channel that is supposed to be above average temps down here through November, then dropping down in December.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hmm, of course ya know I'm in. 
Only trouble might be the start date. That is when we are suppose to take over the new house. Well I think that actual date is the 17th. Not sure how much I will be able to participate in that challenge. I'll do what I can though.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2015)

Sounds like great fun.  Hopefully will be able to get the 6376s running full time that week as well as the 3 more dual-Quad LGA1366s


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 20, 2015)

I am in for sure! It's still a bit warm here in Alabama but maybe it'll cool off a bit before the 15th.
No matter the weather I'll be crunching though!


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm definitely ready for both another Challenge and some Cooler Weather! Hopefully I will have my full-coverage waterblock installed on my SR-2 board by then. I really need some ram that can scale better so I can dial in the oc on that system. Also, I should have a few more machines that I can spool-up for the challenge.
Oh yeah, @Norton I should have something that I could contribute towards a prize pool or a giveaway build.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2015)

@Norton, are these dates set for sure?


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2015)

In, like Sin.


----------



## xvi (Sep 21, 2015)

I've been looking for a reason to blow the dust off a few vaguely inefficient crunchers. Always in.


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @Norton, are these dates set for sure?



Everything is up for discussion  Open to suggestions.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

Go ahead and sign me up for contributing five Windows 7 Pro licenses.  Not sure how valuable they are at this point, but ought to do some good.  Will test that Z77 board at my earliest convenience too to see if it works.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 21, 2015)

You can upgrade to 10 from 7 for a year after the initial release.  So they're worth as much as a win10 license.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Go ahead and sign me up for contributing five Windows 7 Pro licenses.


Sweet!!

I SOOO Want/Need a COUPLE of those!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

twilyth said:


> You can upgrade to 10 from 7 for a year after the initial release.  So they're worth as much as a win10 license.


I had forgotten about that.  Rather would use 7 or Linux than 10, but when they're basically Win10 Pro licenses that's useful


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 21, 2015)

I should be able to kick in another five Windows 7 Pro licenses. These would be of the OEM varity also.


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2015)

All in


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 21, 2015)

Even though its still hot here im in, stopped for a while so i would like to see how my rig would do from zero  



[Ion] said:


> Windows 7 Pro licenses


you got me interested


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Go ahead and sign me up for contributing five Windows 7 Pro licenses.  Not sure how valuable they are at this point, but ought to do some good.  Will test that Z77 board at my earliest convenience too to see if it works.




Might want to mention that these are OEM licenses.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Might want to mention that these are OEM licenses.


A license key is still a key, and it installs/activates the same way as the retail ones (just type in the key, don't even need to call M$).


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 21, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> A license key is still a key, and it installs/activates the same way as the retail ones (just type in the key, don't even need to call M$).




Usually true. However, one of the keys that I got from ya a couple years ago I had to do the call in activation. But yes, they work just fine even if one has to call in.


----------



## krusha03 (Sep 21, 2015)

Had a bit of a turbulent time the past 3-4 months but I can see the sun on the horizon and I should be up and running by then. Currently rocking a G630 instead of my FX-6300 but hopefully I manage to upgrade to i5 / i7 by then. I am officially done with uni so not sure if I will be able to put some extra muscle in the equation :/


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Usually true. However, one of the keys that I got from ya a couple years ago I had to do the call in activation. But yes, they work just fine even if one has to call in.


Hmm, well, I'm sorry about that.  I've been using a bunch of them (dozens) this summer on different-than-original HW and they've gone w/o a hitch.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Usually true. However, one of the keys that I got from ya a couple years ago I had to do the call in activation. But yes, they work just fine even if one has to call in.



This was the same case with me, but it didn't diminish it goodness. Key worked and is all good 



[Ion] said:


> Hmm, well, I'm sorry about that.  I've been using a bunch of them (dozens) this summer on different-than-original HW and they've gone w/o a hitch.



No fret at all. A simple call fixed it right up 


I think the Windows keys are a pretty fantastic donation to the challenges because they're something everyone can use. Thanks @T-Bob and @[Ion]


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> This was the same case with me, but it didn't diminish it goodness. Key worked and is all good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, seeing as I can get almost as many as I'd ever want for about 5 minutes of my time each, they also make a pretty good thing to offer up


----------



## t_ski (Sep 22, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> I had forgotten about that.  Rather would use 7 or Linux than 10, but when they're basically Win10 Pro licenses that's useful


Win10 will probably perform better than Win7

Oh, and I'm in as usual.


----------



## xvi (Sep 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I think the Windows keys are a pretty fantastic donation to the challenges because they're something everyone can use.


Shipping is instant and free too.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 22, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, seeing as I can get almost as many as I'd ever want for about 5 minutes of my time each, they also make a pretty good thing to offer up


How do you manage that?  I used to get mine from Technet but I'd love to find another method that doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2015)

twilyth said:


> How do you manage that?  I used to get mine from Technet but I'd love to find another method that doesn't cost me anything.


PM me.  Not comfortable posting it publicly.  Sorry.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 22, 2015)

ygpm


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm back for another fall/winter season of crunching  only the gaming rig this winter as the fans are going on the other rig.   If I can scrounge up a few bucks I will replace the fans and get the kids rig crunching too.  Also plan on helping the new girlfriend build a rig too


----------



## xvi (Sep 24, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> If I can scrounge up a few bucks I will replace the fans and get the kids rig crunching too.


Depending on their shipping prices to the Great White North, might be worth checking out this place selling used San Ace fans. I have a stack of them and I rather like them.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 24, 2015)

xvi said:


> Depending on their shipping prices to the Great White North, might be worth checking out this place selling used San Ace fans. I have a stack of them and I rather like them.



Actually, i found 2 120 mm Corsair fans in my pc parts closet.  I forgot that i had them   they came with the case i bought last winter 2nd hand, but the fans are new in box still.  Glad i decided to look around to make sure


----------



## xvi (Sep 25, 2015)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Glad i decided to look around to make sure


Free fans AND less parts in the parts pile. That sounds like a win-win to me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 25, 2015)

for sure   its 2 Corsair SP 120s and 1 AP 140  they are hardly used as well


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2015)

*Bumping this up *

Prize update- *count on a minimum 2x $25 Paypal gifts from me* and I'll be working on some additional items from some other folks to add to the list in a few days.

*If anyone else has any items they would like to donate please post here or drop me a PM to discuss.*

*Challenge date(s)-* please provide some input on the start/end dates and Challenge length. Would like get the Challenge set at WCG within the next few days.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 26, 2015)

I intend to test the Z77 board this weekend.  So hopefully I'll be in for that + a CPU/HSF + Win7 keys.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 29, 2015)

just need to buy a 200mm fan and a 120mm fan for the i5 2400 rig and then i will be replacing fans  also replacing HSF with the Silverstone AR03 i won in a previous challenge


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2015)

In preparation for the challenge, here's what I'm running
7x Dell T5500 24/7 (3 with 2x Xeon E5520, 3 with 2x Xeon E5620, 1 with 2x Xeon X5650) = 60 cores / 120 threads
1x Dell T7500 24/7 (2x Xeon E5540) = 8 cores / 16 threads
1x Dell XPS 24/7 (i7 4790) = 4 cores / 8 threads
1x DP Opty 6238 24/7 = 24 cores / 24 threads
1x 4P Opty 6128 24/7 = 32 cores / 32 threads
1x i7 4700MQ 24/7 = 4 cores / 8 threads
1x FX8350 24/7 = 8 cores / 8 threads
Total 24/7 systems = 140 cores / 216 threads

Part-time:
4P Opty 6376 = 64 cores / 64 threads
DP Xeon E5 4667 V3 = 32 cores / 64 threads
i7 2600k = 4 cores / 8 threads
AMD A10 = 4 cores / 4 threads
i7 3930k = 6 cores / 12 threads
i7 3770k = 4 cores / 8 threads
1x Dell T7500 (2x Xeon E5540) = 8 cores / 16 threads

Another 122 cores / 176 threads 
Theoretically this means come January that's a year of runtime a day!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 30, 2015)

Start Date...Anytime after the 8th of OCT. is fine by me! I will be up with my new WiFi and Router, by then.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> In preparation for the challenge, here's what I'm running
> 7x Dell T5500 24/7 (3 with 2x Xeon E5520, 3 with 2x Xeon E5620, 1 with 2x Xeon X5650) = 60 cores / 120 threads
> 1x Dell T7500 24/7 (2x Xeon E5540) = 8 cores / 16 threads
> 1x Dell XPS 24/7 (i7 4790) = 4 cores / 8 threads
> ...


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> In preparation for the challenge, here's what I'm running



I don`t think you`ll be *challenged* in any way at all 

On a serious note, may I ask how these challenges work?

Does one need hard-core hardware to be able to compete against the big boys?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> I don`t think you`ll be *challenged* in any way at all
> 
> On a serious note, may I ask how these challenges work?
> 
> Does one need hard-core hardware to be able to compete against the big boys?


No.  We're trying to make a TEAM effort to do as well as we can.  The more you can do the better, but as long as you make some minimum requirement (usually feasible even just with an i3) you're eligible for prizes


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> TEAM effort



Great!  Thought I might be missing out on some fun.

And I`ve just discovered my Xeon gaming rig churns out about the same points as my triple lga 775 farm does put together


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Great!  Thought I might be missing out on some fun.
> 
> And I`ve just discovered my Xeon gaming rig churns out about the same points as my triple lga 775 farm does put together


Yeah that's about expected.  C2* era stuff is OLD at this point but the Haswell Xeons are nice CPUs


----------



## Norton (Oct 3, 2015)

*Challenge is set for October 16th thru 23rd:*

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7518
* One Team joined up the second I opened this up on the WCG site! 

Expect our challenge thread to open up next weekend.

In the meantime...
- post here or PM me with any prize contributions (I'll be PM'ing those folks that have already pledged some items soon)
- let us know if you need any assistance in getting your rigs ready


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm in.

I guess I'll need to install the quad core back into the business laptop. i5 4300m to i7 4710qm.
I'll run the quad until it sells on e$$bay.


----------



## Hugis (Oct 5, 2015)

In too


----------



## Arjai (Oct 10, 2015)

Czech National Team joined our Challenge. Yea!

I hope they do well!  



P.S. I will be in, with all cores. Folding will have to work without it's core on Karen, during the challenge!

I can hardly wait!! Go TPU Crunchers!!

​


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2015)

Bumping this thread up- spread the word.

Main challenge thread should be posted by no later than tomorrow evening


----------



## blunt14468 (Oct 11, 2015)

count me in. Im down a few boxes with issues but new parts have already been ordered.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm in for the challenge but will likely have to downscale a little afterwards. Funds have been tight, and I could use a little break in the power bill, at least for a little while. 

That said, I'm looking forward to the Challenge. I'll be asking my brother for his 4670k to run for the duration; he's usually cool with it


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2015)

Working on finalizing some of the prizes for the challenge thread 

[Ion] - Would you be able to keep the challenge thread updated?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> Working on finalizing some of the prizes for the challenge thread
> 
> [Ion] - Would you be able to keep the challenge thread updated?


Yeah, absolutely!  Just a running count of the team scores or are you looking for something else too?


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, absolutely!  Just a running count of the team scores or are you looking for something else too?



Thinking a snapshot of the day's results/challenge totals from either the Top 20-25 Teams or all Teams, whichever you think would work best?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 12, 2015)

So what is eveyone running?  Still doing all projects or have some kicked over to FAAH2.  

I think my rigs are running FAAH2 currently.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> Thinking a snapshot of the day's results/challenge totals from either the Top 20-25 Teams or all Teams, whichever you think would work best?


With pleasure!


manofthem said:


> So what is eveyone running?  Still doing all projects or have some kicked over to FAAH2.
> 
> I think my rigs are running FAAH2 currently.


OET on the Linux systems; mix of MCM and FAAH2 on the few Windows * systems remaining.  This beta has been promising so I'll probably add FAAH2 back into the mix for the 'nix ones this week, pending an announcement from the techs that production WUs are fixed


----------



## stevorob (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm game for the challenge, but I don't think I can compete with the lot of you running multiple rigs 24/7.  I'll run mine as much as I can though, as I have been since I started crunching


----------



## peche (Oct 12, 2015)

Excellent another challenge, i completely know that TPU will win again ! excellent team and excellent fellas here!
actually im sending you a PM captain! i would like to contribute!

Regards.


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 12, 2015)

I just noticed this thread, I'm in and will get what's left of my crunching fleet up and running tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2015)

A pleasure to have you guys onboard


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2015)

Challenge thread is up:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-join-us.216695/

Prize post should be up by tomorrow....


----------



## xvi (Oct 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Prize update- *count on a minimum 2x $25 Paypal gifts from me*


Haven't seen much prize talk, so I'll keep your 2x$25 company with a 2x$25 of my own for the prize pool.


----------

